# TTC Naturally with one tube that is scared.



## nadz1987 (Sep 27, 2012)

hi all I'm new to his but i have read many posts by alot of people.. i had a Ectopic Pregnancy last year in August and that resulted in my loosing my right tube. When they did that they also checked my left tube to see what condition it was in. Well its not in the condition that id like for it to be in. It was scarred but not scared enough for them to remove it. They said that i still have a chance of having a natural pregnancy. This year in June i found out i was pregnant again and i was sooo excited and very very scared because i didnt want to go through another ectopic pregnancy again. But after about a week of finding out i was pregnant i miscarried this one and was taken to the hospital for it. They said i should be able to conceive naturally but i feel i just cant after my losses. I have a couple of people who are family that have fallen pregnant and they weren't even trying!!!!!!!! This whole issue is really getting to me. I just need advice about trying to get pregnant. Please help me.


----------



## field78 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello, im trying to concieve naturally ever other month I get ovulation pain.  Due to left removed should be good side this month fingers crossed.  If no joy this month then doctors for me.  I'm 34 and husband is 29.  We be trying since last April when we got married.  Im still scared it will happen again I nearly died!!!  Are you taking temps and tests


----------

